

Tips from a Production MongoDB Deployment - BenjaminCoe
http://attachmentsme.tumblr.com/post/5168114317/tips-from-a-production-mongodb-deployment

======
kennu
I wonder what the purpose of the linux firewalls is if there are already AWS
security groups in place?

Seems like a lot of extra complexity to track the IPs of every EC2 instance
whenever they launch/start.

------
rb2k_
Nixe article! As much as I love mongoDB, when reading articles like this I
really get the urge to think about how my data might fit into riak, cassandra
or elastic search.

I really dislike architectures that force the setup and monitoring of those
"specialized" roles onto the user although they seem to belong to the internal
protocols

~~~
benologist
We avoid all that headache by letting MongoHQ take care of the details, it
literally reduces my work down to just making sure I have sane indexes.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
I would love for someone else to take care of our headache for us :)
Unfortunately, we have enough data that our service doesn't fit well within
3rd party hosting services' pricing plans -- there are other concerns with
offloading such an important part of the business as well: availability, data-
security, etc.

------
plasma
Thanks for the article.

Have you considered writing a 'control' program that you can provide a list of
mongo servers, and allow the control program to configure the replica sets
etc?

May help a little, it's something I would consider myself if I ever need it.

Even naming replica sets etc is a bit cumbersome.

